# Why is this leaf yellow please???



## timbo jones (Dec 30, 2004)

This plant seems to be thriving but the last 2 leaves to shoot seem to be yellow with green veins. All the other plants in the tank are going "gangbusters mate!" I need an experts opinion please!!!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I'm no expert by far and I believe there is no way to tell you without your tank's parameters but this might help.
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

As the deficiency symptom (chlorosis) is appearing in new leaves, it appears to be a immobile nutrient. I would think it would then be an Fe deficiency that is showing up. If you plants are going gangbusters, your Fe levels may be depleted quickly.

What is your fertilizer regimen?


----------



## timbo jones (Dec 30, 2004)

*My parameters*

I am a beginner, but here goes...

10 gallon tank
2 x 18 watt 6500k t8's
kh 6
gh 6 (brisbane tap water)
i use a pinch of mgs04 and 3 pinches of calcium carbonate each water change

easy life water conditioner

i use seachem
prime
flourish
excel
iron
potassium
phosphorus

follwing the "suggested dosing for a planted aquarium" on the seachem website.

ammonia/nitrate provided by 1 bristlenose catfish

dulpa diy c02

seachem onyx sand

flourish tabs

my three types of anubias shoot up a new leaf every 7-10 days

my Echinodorus 'Ozelot' is out of control. the new shoots are bright red and the older leaves are deep green. the flower stems grow 2-3 inches a days and has just broke the water line.(shows no signs of stopping).

My (Red Sea) iron test does show .1 ppm iron or less. Good call Art, I think we're on the same page.

My permanent c02 test shows green (good) during the day & blue (deficient) during the night. c02 runs 14 hrs during the day.

ph 7 day, 6.6-6.7 night.

hope this helps.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You mention three types of Anubias. Are all three types producing yellow leaves, or is just the one type shwn in your picture?


----------



## timbo jones (Dec 30, 2004)

sorry,

the 3 "other" anubias are doing fine.

just this one is suffering from the yellow leaves.

i was wondering if in ideal conditions, this yellowing may disappear over time?

by the way, hows the weather this morning, i won't see it until tomorrow...

good night.

timbo.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If the other three types of Anibias are doing fine, then I would worry about a nutrient deficiency a lot less. I know that Anubias nana var. coffefolia produces yellow leaves that green up later. Do you suppose that your variety is something like that? 

Weather here is that the sun came up and it is getting warmer. Guaranteed that you will see that tomorrow in Birsbane.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I had a anubias barteri that was shipped to me w/ a yellow leaf, about the next couple days it turned back to green. So I am assuming it has to do with your water parameters and the nurtients defiency.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

New leaves tend to go from light to darker green as they mature. I've known them to be almost all white and turn green and the photosynthetic process begins. However, the picture shows textbook chlorosis. 

I would increase iron addition while maintaining other things stable.


----------



## timbo jones (Dec 30, 2004)

10-4, roger that Art and others.

thanks for the comments.


----------

